# SW Area Bowfins



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Growing up, my dad would take my older brother and me to Lake Isabella once a year for a night fishing trip. Many years ago my brother caught a mystery fish that no one could identify. It was weighed(5 1/2lbs) and measured(30in), but despite the small crowd gathered at the boathouse no one could ID it. We took it to Jones Fish Hatchery and they told us it was a bowfin. We left it at the hatchery and supposedly the fish is now on display at the biology department at NKU.
Anyways I've always thought it would be cool to catch one myself. I know they are given a bad name however their fight is supposed to be awesome. I am aware that up north they are more common. What about in this area? Was my brother's catch just a really rare lucky shot or are there more around? If anyone has any info on where I might find one of these creatures(legal and no paylakes) it would be very appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## marv (Nov 18, 2004)

I caught a bowfin in the ohio river about 40 years ago,the only one ive ever seen.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Bowfin are pretty common in parts of Ohio especially around Lake Erie, I've heard natural lakes with lots of weeds are best but some rivers and canals( N E Ohio ) hold good numbers.
Jackson lake is a spot I've always wanted to try. Bowfin and N- Pike are on my Ohio Fly-rod "to do" list
Good luck and Good fishing.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

They are insanely strong and have a very nasty attitude. They'll hit bass lures like a freight train and also take live and cutbait. They also have a gnarly set of chompers on them so, don't try to lip em. There are people who target them for sport. Marshes are a great place to start looking for them. Especially around Lake Erie. I imagine they're in the ohio river watershed. Just look for shallow weedy areas. I've caught a couple that were pushing the 30" mark and I could've swore I had a 10+ lb channel cat on there. Oh and they're only a few million years old so, there's that too. Never considered it a bad thing to latch onto one. Grandpa said they called em dogfish as a kid when they caught em cat fishing the maumee. They've got quite a few nicknames.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yup, lake Jackson is the closest place and I went several times before I caught one specifically targeting them 7-8 years ago. ( Fly Rod) They love Crayfish....( hint hint) if your serious about getting one, drop me a PM, I know a few other places that have them but are a much further drive in NE Ohio

Salmonid


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

They are present in the Ohio river.


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah but where is a place with a relatively high chance of catching one?


----------



## Eatsleepfish (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies. It's safe to say, judging by the replies, there aren't enough down here to actually target so road trip it is. Who wants to go?! I've never been to Jackson Lake, but 2 1/2hrs isn't too bad. Is it a fairly shore fishable lake? 
Nightcrawler, that definitely sounds like a fish I want to tango with 

The bad hype comes from a couple people I've talked to and some stuff I've read on the good ol internet. It's likely people confuse it with the snakehead however a lot of people seem to think they are overly aggressive and kill other fish for fun leaving nothing else in the area? You can't believe everything.... Some bass guys hate them because they get in the way. More of an annoyance. Anyway with a little luck I can add it to the list this year. 

Salmonid, I appreciate the offer. I'm planning a trip to Cuyahoga NP next month so I'll be in the NE area for a few days. I'll shoot you a pm tomorrow.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Best locations in Ohio to catch bowfin are metzgers marsh, Sandusky bay, Tusc river, and muskingum river. There are some reservoirs that contain some targetable populations, but the best area in the state is the western end of lake Erie.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Tuscarawas River has a pretty healthy population for sure. The falls in Dover are one of the best places to catch one. Any backwaters off of the Tusc you're sure to find them as well.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

montagc said:


> I've only ever seen one caught, in a shallow weedy canal in Lake St Clair.


That's where I've caught them too


----------

